# 35 Wheelen Rifle



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

_*I am Looking to buy a .35 Wheelen either a Single or a Double Barrel, I dont know a lot about this caliber, But it is Now Legal to hunt with during primitive weapons season where I Live. Any Information and feedback on this gun would be appreciated. I do know CVA, Thompson Center and New England Arms have them available.*_


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are any single or double rifles legal? Or is there another qualifier of some sort? The 35 Whelen(pronounced Whalen) is a classic, it is a fairly powerful round but it is somewhat outdated. I can give you specific load data, bullet weights and velocities and energies if you wish, or once we know if there are other rounds that are legal perhaps suggest an alternative.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

YD any round of .32 or larger caliber is now legal here just trying to figure out what to get the .35 has been suggested I dont like .45/70 Too Much Kick for my wife so trying to find a good alternative kinda, considering a .444 also

To My knowledge a Single Barrel and a double barrel rifle both are Legal I will make sure before making a purchase.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not real clear on this, are only single shot or break opens allowable or would a lever action in say .35 Remington be allowable It is a good round that has killed a lot of deer.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

A Lever action gun is not Legal it Must be a Single shot rifle. I finally got a chance to check the Regs on it. Also it must have an exposed hammer on the gun.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I love me a good Lever 444. You can get Encore barrels in 444 as well. Very accurate shooters.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

An encore or contender would be my choice then. Unless you want to spend some big money on a big bore from Uberti in one of the 38's or 45's (45-70,90,120). I just read an article on them as they are used for BPCR competitions. On the other end of the cost spectrum are the NEF's and Rossi's.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I have heard that some of the Manufacturer's are having problems with the Firing Pins, I do not want to buy a problem gun but I dont want to spend a fortune either.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Which manufacturers have you heard this about? Rule out the Uberti then they are pricey for sure. I have heard that the NEF's are pretty accurate but the Rossi's are hit or miss (pun intended).


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

The NEF's I have seen and heard about are good for the price its like the Savage bolt guns are compared to other rifles. The 35 Whelen is a 06 case necked up to .35 cal. They were made in the Classic Rem. 700 a few years ago and ammo is going to be hard to find. The 45/70 can be gotten in the pressure range of the black powder and there would be less recoil but, in a brake open single shot the recoil could still be stiff. Contender or Encore would be a good way to go and be able to use it in other calibers. I wish you luck in finding something that will work for you, I guess that is half of the fun of looking for a new rifle.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I have kinda been looking at all these different brands, 2 different friends of mine have had trouble one had NEF and the other a TC Encore. I have a few days to make up my mind and May just go to the 444 several friends have them and are pretty satisfied. we only have a few weeks of primitive weapons season here but it is also legal for regular gun season. I will try to Download pics of whatever I buy.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

In my opinion if you compare similar weight loads the 444 marlin will kick harder than the 45/70. Granted you can load it down and make it kick less if you buy factory rounds I think you would be happier with the 45/70. This is my experience and it may not be the same as others shooting leveractions and such.

I myself if buying one or the other would prefer the 444 marlin over the 45/70 but either one is a great round and can be fun.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

H&R, NEF make a handi rifle in 45LC also. A lot less kick than a .444 or a 45/70.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

They also make a .44 mag which I got for ny wife and son its ok just want more range


----------

